# Bailey/samangie sunshine



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

he is perfect too
hes even the same colour as chad are they related in someway??


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

You really do have some beautiful dogs, and I was right in guessing who you are. Now you can't deprive us of photos anymore


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

awww beautiful


----------



## Janis (Jul 28, 2008)

He looks very serene in this photo.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Absolutely fabulous Chihuahua! The coloring is stunning.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes he is chads half brother


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

he looks like he should be in a painting, too... i want a dog like him! are their coats naturally like that or do you fluff them out? im sorry, i dont know because i dont know any LCs in personally.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

chibellaxo said:


> he looks like he should be in a painting, too... i want a dog like him! are their coats naturally like that or do you fluff them out? im sorry, i dont know because i dont know any LCs in personally.


They always look like that........ i rub in mink oil and leave it in for 1 hour then i wash it out and then i blow dry them


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

i knew they had to be related they look so alike
was he at the ulster chi show with you 
i remember seeing at petting chad and lou lou i was in heaven i cant remeber if i seen him


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

awwww what a cutie


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow! You have the most beautiful Chis I've ever seen. Bailey would definately be on my list on what I ask Santa for Christmas. If I ever win the lottery or ever luck out, I so want a chi that looks just like Chad/Bailey.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

freedomchis said:


> i knew they had to be related they look so alike
> was he at the ulster chi show with you
> i remember seeing at petting chad and lou lou i was in heaven i cant remeber if i seen him


I dont show bailey any more he's lost a front tooth now bless him


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awwwww hes stunning anyway!!!!


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_My God woman! You really are blessed with your pack, they're all so beautiful! 

You can really see that Bailey and Chad are related, they look very alike. Both overly handsome! lol :love10:

x_


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

where are you, anyway? taking more pictures of bailey? lol, i hope so! i havent been this enthusiastic about a dog since my beloved troy ( who isnt even mine, but i think you know what i mean)!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

love the colour... GORGEOUS


----------



## shias-mommy (Aug 10, 2008)

oh wow, how gorgeous! i love the color


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

All your chis are just very beautiful


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

He is stunning!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------

